# Healthcare



## Tickbang (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, My Mum (British) is hoping to move to Greece, to retire, in the next few years, but she is concerned that she will have to pay for her and husband's (Croatian) prescriptions. Any advice on the Greek healthcare system? She is worried that her retirement dream is going to be dashed as they will not be able to afford the Greek prescription charges? Thanks


----------



## elen (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi there,
according to the European Union's law, any citizen of any EU country is entitled to healthcare in other EU countries. You can start by checking out the E111 document, which provides healthcare for a limited time (6 months) if you are travelling with the EU. Tr to ask the local offices - or e mail to Bruselles to find out what kind of documents you need to fill out to have healthcare coverage for a longer period of time.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

It should be the E106 that will give _her_ up to two years free health care in an EU country depending on past contributions in your home country.

If one of them is of legal retirement age then _both_ of should receive state health care, the second one as a dependent


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

*health care*



Tickbang said:


> Hi, My Mum (British) is hoping to move to Greece, to retire, in the next few years, but she is concerned that she will have to pay for her and husband's (Croatian) prescriptions. Any advice on the Greek healthcare system? She is worried that her retirement dream is going to be dashed as they will not be able to afford the Greek prescription charges? Thanks


The E111 form was discontinued some time ago. It was replaced by the EHIC plastic card valid throughout the EU. It coves one for emergency medical treatment and prescriptions.
As a resident of Greece you will have to register with the authorities and then apply to IKA for health care cover. You will need to advise DHSS in the UK - if your mother is a retiree then she will be eligible for the E121 form I think it is which covers medical care for retirees moving to another EU country.

You only pay a small portion of the cost of prescriptions. The system works quite well.


----------

